# Gallertartiges Plattfischfleisch



## Mühle (30. April 2002)

Hallo Leute,
hat jmd. von Euch schon mal folgendes erlebt?
Letzten Sommer (Juli/August) waren wir zum Plattfischfang (na gut, eigentlich zum Meerforellenfang) an der dänischen Ostsee. Wir fingen sehr gut Scholle und Flunder, auch in überdurchschnittlichen Größen.
Sofort nach den Trips mit dem Boot wurden die Fische sauber ausgenommen und unverzüglich eingefroren. Einige der dort gefangenen Fische wiesen nach dem Braten in der Heimat gallertartiges Fleisch auf. Also kein lockeres weißes Fleisch wie sonst, sondern fast ein wenig gallertartig. Das war aber nur bei manchen der Fische der Fall. Der Geschmack war desweiteren nicht zu beanstanden. Nur die Konsistenz war etwas unangenehm! Auch durch überdurchschnittlich langes Braten veränderte diese sich nicht.

Woran könnte das liegen?

Gruß und Petri Heil! Mühle


----------



## chippog (30. April 2002)

habt ihr die plattfische ganz gebraten, also mit haut und gräten? und wie dick (in zentimeter) waren die denn an der dicksten stelle? waren die plattfische ganz aufgetaut, als sie in die bratpfanne kamen? mir ist nämlich mal mit einer recht grossen kliesche passiert, dass die innen noch roh war und aussen schon fast angebrannt, obwohl ich sie eigentlich recht vorsichtig gebraten habe. an sonsten haben plattfische vor allem die grösseren und vor allem wenn sie so richtig schön fett gerfressen sind an den grätenansätzen der flossen entlang des körpers nach dem garen geleartige masse. vor allem beim stein- glatt- und heilbutt ist das für mich eine delikatesse trots oder gerade wegen der konsistenz. wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist es das gleiche zeug, aus dem der fischleim besteht. oder wo genau war das geleartige in deinen platten? vielleicht weiss ja thomas mehr? chippog


----------



## Mühle (30. April 2002)

Hi chippog!

Wir haben die Platten (Flundern und Schollen)im ganzen, also mit Haut und Gräte gebraten. Sie waren vorm Braten selbstverständlich ganz aufgetaut. Und wie gesagt: Auch wenn man sie überdurchschnittlich lange briet, veränderte sich die Konsistenz nicht!
Der Geschmack war nicht zu beanstanden.

Ich stehe vor einem Rätsel!

Gruß und Petri Heil! Mühle


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2002)

Ich koch jetzt seit über 25 Jahren beruflich, aber so was ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. Stehe da auch von einem Rrätsel.


----------



## chippog (30. April 2002)

wo genau waren denn diese stellen, mitten drinn oder eher am rand, am rückgrad, über der bauchhöhle, hatten sie gar eine bestimmte form, zum beispiel rundlich oder sonst was?
irgendwie werden wir das rätsel schon knacken! chippog


----------



## Mühle (2. Mai 2002)

Hi chippog,
von Stellen kann leider gar nicht die Rede sein! Das ganze Fischfleisch war praktisch in seiner Konsistenz etwas wässrig. Eben ein bißchen wie Gelee, was natürlich auch wieder etwas übertrieben ist. Auf jeden Fall kein festes weißes Fischfleisch wie sonst! Und das in allen Abstufungen. Manche Fische waren wie gesagt auch ganz normal wie immer.

Gruß und Petri Heil! Mühle


----------



## havkat (3. Mai 2002)

Moin Mühle!
Höre ich auch zum ersten Mal. Wässriges, labberiges Fleisch haben sie kurz nach der Laichzeit, aber das kommt mit der angegebenen Jahreszeit nicht hin. Vielleicht waren sie einfach nur feist wie ´ne Mettwurst. Fettablagerungen zwischen den Muskelfasern? Durch die Brathitze mit dem Fleisch &quot;emulgiert&quot;? #c


----------



## Seehund (3. Mai 2002)

Es könnten Fettablagerungen im Fisch sein, ist gelegentlich bei *großen * Platten aller Arten zu beobachten.

Das Fett setzt sich an den Gräten entlang bis zum Außensaum des Fisches an.

Dieses Fettgewebe zersetzt sich auch nicht bei noch so langsamem braten in der Pfanne. Es beeinträchtigt auch nicht den Geschmack des Fleisches.

Wie gesagt, es kommt nicht bei allen Platten gleichzeitig vor, ist warscheinlich Veranlagungsbedingt. Vielleicht ähnlich wie beim Menschen ;+   :q 

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven
Bernd


----------



## rueganer (3. Mai 2002)

Moin zusammen,

habe ich auch leider schon erlebt, die ollen Fischer meinen dat passiert nur wenn die Flundern/Schollen sehr gut im Futter stehen, d.h. ohne sich groß zu bewegen zur Nahrung kommen, dann kommt es an den Rändern und an der Mittelgräte zu Fettablagerungen, die nach dem auftauen sich zersetzt und ins Fleisch abfließt und nach Erhitzen des Fleisch gallertartig werden läßt.

Es gibt dazu zig unterschiedliche Theorien.


----------



## chippog (3. Mai 2002)

hej mann leute! das klingt ja richtig spannend! es muss doch was darüber zu finden sein?! nebenbei befürchte ich, dass mein fleisch auch so würde, wenn ich kanibalen in die hände fiele...


----------



## havkat (4. Mai 2002)

.....und meins erst! :q


----------



## Mühle (5. Mai 2002)

Keine Angst! Euch wird schon niemand braten wollen!


----------



## JoIII (10. Mai 2022)

Euch habe in meiner Familie eine Expertin beim Veterinäramt gefragt. Allerdings kann sie das nur anhand meiner Beschreibung mutmaßen, dass es sich um folgenden Parasiten handelt (eklig, aber gesundheitlich unbedenklich, soviel vorweg): 









						Flesh of fish turned liquid by parasite
					

When the host dies, microscopic Kudoa spores start to break down the flesh of the fish. Once they’re done, you can drink the fish with a straw.




					www.hi.no
				




Vermutlich durch Klimawandel auch bei uns immer häufiger. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Minimax (10. Mai 2022)

JoIII schrieb:


> Euch habe in meiner Familie eine Expertin beim Veterinäramt gefragt. Allerdings kann sie das nur anhand meiner Beschreibung mutmaßen, dass es sich um folgenden Parasiten handelt (eklig, aber gesundheitlich unbedenklich, soviel vorweg):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whow, letzter Beitrag aus 2002. Schätze, inzwischen ist auch das gallertartige Plattfischfleisch den Weg allen Fleisches gegangen.

Aber natürlich ne interessante Info.


----------



## Brutzel (10. Mai 2022)

.....wir haben das schon Mal auf Rügen gehabt das das Fleisch wie Gelee war. Wir waren Höhe Schabe und das Wasser war schön milchig von der Kreide. Mein alter Herr, selbst Fischer, meinte das es daran lag . Sie hatten wohl aus der Ecke Mal Flundern dazu gekauft zum Räuchern und die waren genauso.


----------



## Cornelia_2 (14. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe letzten Freitag eine Scholle gekauft und habe genau (auch zum ersten Mal) dieselbe Erfahrung gemacht wie oben von euch beschrieben. Das Schollenfleisch wurde in der Pfanne (trotz angehobener Hitze) nicht fest und die Haut auch nicht richtig cross.  Nach !15 Minuten! Bratzeit, Fisch aus der Pfanne geholt. Beim Öffnen des Fisches kam gallertartiges Fleisch zum Vorschein, das keinerlei Festigkeit besaß. Es war total schlonzig und ungenießbar. Geruch/Duft war aber ganz normal. Naja, meine beiden Hunde haben dann den ganzen Fisch bekommen. Für sie war es eine Delikatesse...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. Juni 2022)

Hallo Cornelia 2,

leider kann man (und Frau) nicht in einen Plattfisch wie deine Scholle, vor dem Braten hineinschaun.... Sind wie oben schon beschrieben, höchstwahrscheinlich Fettablagerungen mit einem hohen Wasseranteil, daß wird nie fest! Wenn darunter noch Fleisch vorhanden ist, kann das dann nicht durchgaren! 
Ist beim Räuchern genauso... 
WOHER hattest du den Fisch, selbst gefangen oder aus dem Fischgeschäft? 

Ich persönlich hatte so ein negatives Braterlebnis mit in die Pfanne gehauenen Plattfischen noch nicht, besser du filetierst die nächste Scholle! 
Sonst biste in der Küche beim nächsten Butt wieder platt....


----------

